# Craftsman LT2000 (247.288853) drive / trans belt replacement



## DerekJR321 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello all,

First time posting here and I'm glad I found this place. As the title says, I have a 288853 model and I'm having some problems with my belt replacement.

For the transmission belt: I did get the belt off by removing the one pulley (It would be 62 on their parts list). However, the one thing I noticed is the "teeth" on the bolt where the pulley goes onto are really low. Almost like they were filed down. I hope that means I don't have to replace the whole transmission. The only part I noticed below the pulley would be the trans-axle pulley hub. But I don't see any "teeth" on that part (#20).

For the drive belt: I watched a video on how to remove the drive belt. I got most of it off where the battery is, except for the pulley that holds 2 belts. My main problem is, the video I watched, which was for a troy-built, only had to remove it from the front pulley and the two rear pulleys. Mine of course has 2 EXTRA pulleys that tie into the break system. My question is, in order to remove the belt, do I have to remove those two pulleys? (Labeled #63 on Sears Parts). I don't see any other way to get the belt off.

It almost seems like I've had to remove half the trans-axle system already! Oh I also had to replace the idle spring because that was completely missing.

Thanks for any help and sorry for the long post.

DerekJR321


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Someone should be able to help with your questions.


----------



## DerekJR321 (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I've managed to replace the belts properly. But the mower still will not move forward. I'm thinking the variable speed pulley is bad (the one that holds 2 belts). It seems REALLY tight on the bottom pulley and I can't easily move the separator at all. Unfortunately I can't find any instructions on how to replace that pulley.


----------



## RichardF (Jul 7, 2020)

Derek the teeth on the big drive pulley are very low. It is ok, line it up and tighten it good. If your long belt is tight, it is not installed properly, the double pulley near the front is connected to the accelerator and which causes it to move and tighten the belt when you depress the gas pedal. I did have to remove these two pulleys to replace my long drive belt. To get to them I had to remove the main body and seat from the mower.


----------



## RichardF (Jul 7, 2020)

I just replaced all my drive belts and everything is good, but the shift lever tension is wrong. I think it has a 3/8 extension spring attached somewhere. Does anybody know how and where this spring goes? Spring is #48 on the parts list and breakdown picture, Shows the spring but is very unclear where it goes and how it attaches,


----------



## DerekJR321 (Jun 28, 2020)

I've managed to replace all the belts and checked the 3 times. The drive belt has a lot of slack in it. However the rear tire is now locked. I can't push the mower in neutral. I have to check the brake spring, if it stops raining. I ordered a new variable speed pulley just in case. Though that looks like a major headache to replace.


----------



## mblack360 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a LT2000 and the brake pedal travels too far back. Any ideas?


----------



## mblack360 (Jun 30, 2020)

RichardF said:


> I just replaced all my drive belts and everything is good, but the shift lever tension is wrong. I think it has a 3/8 extension spring attached somewhere. Does anybody know how and where this spring goes? Spring is #48 on the parts list and breakdown picture, Shows the spring but is very unclear where it goes and how it attaches,


It attaches to the shaft of the shifter and hooks to the battery box(underneath)There is a hole for it. this is from memory. it pulls the shifter towards the seat and keeps it in place.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

mblack360 said:


> I have a LT2000 and the brake pedal travels too far back. Any ideas?
> View attachment 60195


Is the brake loose when it's back so far? Perhaps a stop bracket or something is broken, bent or missing letting the pedal travel back so far.


----------



## mblack360 (Jun 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Is the brake loose when it's back so far? Perhaps a stop bracket or something is broken, bent or missing letting the pedal travel back so far.


The brake works fine. When it's in this position it's got a little spring to it but you have to push it down about 12 inches to make the brake engage. I've seen pictures of this model tractor and the brake is supposed to stop halfway back. I was hoping someone would have pictures of the underneath of an LT2000 so i could see how it all attaches.


----------

